

Dissecting the iOS 7 design - cedel2k1
http://branch.com/b/ios-7-design

======
keyle
I still can't really get used to that blurry glassy background look over the
icons. Maybe it's because I haven't used it yet.

More and more though, I feel like I'm going to miss skeuomorphism.

We've seen all those iOS 7 screenshots with a white iPhone. Anybody knows how
that's going to look on a black iPhone?

Is there an option to invert the UI theme from white to black? I hope so.

~~~
pedalpete
there are lots of people running iOS 7 on their own iPhones, and those are
black, so lots of people are using it on a black phone.

I don't know if you can invert the color theme.

